# Installazione gentoo desktop

## vdavi81

Salve ho installato ieri la gentoo. ecc..........Quando faccio startx, mi dice che nn trova i driver (moduli) della tastiera e del mouse. Come posso fare? ho provato anche a ricompilaree il kernel.. ma sembra ci siano tutti i moduli.

qaundo poi ho provato a fare startkde mi dice che nn riesce a connettersi a xorg server. Ho provato ad installarre il server

xorg ma nn riesce a fare l'emerge di un pacchetto....sembra ci siano problemi con l'xorg modulare probabilmente questo pacchetto rigurda i moduli... (nn riesco a essere piu preciso per ora perchè nn sono a casa dove ho la mia gentoo box).

Per ora e tutto grazie.

----------

## crisandbea

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> Salve ho installato ieri la gentoo. ecc..........Quando faccio startx, mi dice che nn trova i driver (moduli) della tastiera e del mouse. Come posso fare? ho provato anche a ricompilaree il kernel.. ma sembra ci siano tutti i moduli.
> 
> qaundo poi ho provato a fare startkde mi dice che nn riesce a connettersi a xorg server. Ho provato ad installarre il server
> 
> xorg ma nn riesce a fare l'emerge di un pacchetto....sembra ci siano problemi con l'xorg modulare probabilmente questo pacchetto rigurda i moduli... (nn riesco a essere piu preciso per ora perchè nn sono a casa dove ho la mia gentoo box).
> ...

 

ciao, purtroppo dalla tua spiegazione del problema si capisce ben poco,  se vuoi che qualcuno di noi sia in grado di aiutarti, dovresti postare precisamente il comando che dai e gli errori relativi.

NB:comunque problemi simili al tuo, o con la stessa problematica, ne trovi a iosa nel forum se useresti il tasto in alto di ricerca.

ciauz

----------

## Onip

come hai impostato le variabili

 *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS
> 
> INPUT_DEVICES

 

nello xorg.conf?

Se sono vuote impostale a seconda delle tue esigenze e riemergi il mondo

```
# emerge -DuNav world
```

Eventualmente controlla anche nel log di xorg ( /var/log/Xorg.0.log ) che errori e warning segnala, cioè le righe che iniziano con (EE) e (WW)

----------

## GiRa

Poco sopra: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-555563.html

----------

## vdavi81

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Poco sopra: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-555563.html

 

Salve io le 2 variabili le ho impostate.

IMPUT_DEVICES="keybord mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa"

tralaltro io nel file xorg.conf ho dovuto settare vga perchè nn mi trova il modulo vesa. Che io ho impostato nel kernel 

Credo comunque di aver compilato bene il kernel (spero).

Adesso provo a fare l'emerge world. Ma nn c'è un modo di ricompilare xorg-x11 senza dover fare un emerge world?

Poi sbaglio o devo anche compilare il server xorg? 

Io ho fatto emerge xorg-server. Mi installa il primo di 5 pacchetti. E al secondo si blocca. nviero prima possibile su questo topic maggiori dettagli, tanto provo a risolvere il primo.

----------

## randomaze

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> Io ho fatto emerge xorg-server. Mi installa il primo di 5 pacchetti. E al secondo si blocca. nviero prima possibile su questo topic maggiori dettagli, tanto provo a risolvere il primo.

 

Se installa il primo di 5 e si blocca al secondo significa che non riesce a installare le dipendenze di xorg-server e, conseguentemente, non installa neanche xorg.

Quale pacchetto non compila? Che errore da?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Se keyboard e mouse sono usb ti coviene aggiungere anche evdev.

Queste sono le mie righe in /etc/make.conf:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev radeon vesa vga"
```

----------

## vdavi81

Ok ho modificato le variabili. adesso mica dovro fare emerge world. Nn è troppo pericoloso per solo xorg.

Ah il pachhetto che mi dare problemi è xf86-input-evdev. Non riesce a compilarlo.

----------

## crisandbea

 *vdavi81 wrote:*   

> Ok ho modificato le variabili. adesso mica dovro fare emerge world. Nn è troppo pericoloso per solo xorg.
> 
> Ah il pachhetto che mi dare problemi è xf86-input-evdev. Non riesce a compilarlo.

 

posta l'errore preciso.

ciao

----------

## vdavi81

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *vdavi81 wrote:*   Ok ho modificato le variabili. adesso mica dovro fare emerge world. Nn è troppo pericoloso per solo xorg.
> 
> Ah il pachhetto che mi dare problemi è xf86-input-evdev. Non riesce a compilarlo. 
> 
> posta l'errore preciso.
> ...

 

Ho difficolta a postare l'errore preciso poichè uso 2 pc diversi collocati in luoghi diversi. Sembra che l'errore sia che nn riesce a compilare un file evdev.c perche ci sono delle fuonzioni che nn sono state dichiarate. Poi mi blocca e mi manda a veder un file.log

----------

## Onip

mi sa che ti tocca trascriverlo e copiarlo, senza di quello è veramente difficile aiutarti

----------

## maripoli

ciao, se puo' essere utile io faccio tutto tramite ssh

in questo modo puoi fare un copia/incolla senza dover scrivere tutto

ps: siccome lo sto installando adesso mi sai indicare + o - i tempi please?

----------

## Scen

Sì, come ti consiglia maripoli connettiti via ssh alla macchina su cui stai installando da un altro pc, riuscirai a copiare senza problemi tutto l'output che vuoi.

 *maripoli wrote:*   

> ps: siccome lo sto installando adesso mi sai indicare + o - i tempi please?

 

Impossibile quantificare a priori, dipende da troppe variabili (CPU,Ram,disco,CFLAGS,pacchetti installati,USE,ecc.)

----------

